# I killed Blondie!!!



## jdkelly12 (Dec 30, 2012)

I killed this blonde phased redhead in AL this morning. Pretty cool seeing it decoy in.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice! Great picture!


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow thats cool.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice. I reckon I'd put those two on the wall if it was me.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 31, 2012)

that's awesome!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd put that on the wall!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2012)

Heck yeah! I'd mount them both to show the contrast. Congrats!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Thats Great!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Dec 31, 2012)

x2 on mounting both of them


----------



## Dupree (Dec 31, 2012)

beautiful bird.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 31, 2012)

Thats an awesome  bird! How uncommon are they?


----------



## masonbell1 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's a gorgeous bird. Congrats man


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 31, 2012)

PLEASE tell us you are having them mounted!


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 31, 2012)

The way that you posed them for the photo would make an awesome mount. Cost you a set of waders but still...............................


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 31, 2012)

tkyklr1 said:


> x2 on mounting both of them


----------



## jdkelly12 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks guys...she stood out like a sore thumb when they came in.



Fat Albert said:


> PLEASE tell us you are having them mounted!



I wish i could say yes, but my funds are a little low these days.


----------



## jdkelly12 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I decided to mount it. I would like to mount it with a drake...what would be some good poses for the two?


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 2, 2013)

How did you shoot them?  Passing or cup'd up or swinging in left to right(or vice versa).  I like to mount the few I have the way they were right before that 1st pellet hit them(all swimming....jk)


----------



## jdkelly12 (Jan 16, 2013)

HAHA...no not swimming! I shot them coming in straight on, but i don't think that would show her off very well. I think I'm going to just have the two banking. Thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## earl2229 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's a drake. Just going by its physical tributes. That bird is awesome!


----------



## fowl player (Jan 16, 2013)

I thought it was a drake at first clance but something about the bill is screaming hen. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## earl2229 (Jan 16, 2013)

fowl player said:


> I thought it was a drake at first clance but something about the bill is screaming hen. Does anyone know for sure?



the bill will also be affected by the mutant gene. i promise that the bird is a drake.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 16, 2013)

Now that is awesome bird right there. You better mount that one because you will not see another one like that. I bet it was awesome to watch that bird coming into your deks.


----------



## jdkelly12 (Jan 17, 2013)

earl2229 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a drake. Just going by its physical tributes. That bird is awesome!



You know...it does look kinda like a drake. I don't know why I just assumed it was a hen. Thanks!


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 17, 2013)

It's a hen. You can see the faint ring around her bill, and she lacks any dark feathers on her chest and shoulders. You would still be able to see a noticeable color difference if it were a drake. Also, if it were a drake, the feathers on the bird's lower back would have a vermiculated pattern, regardless of color. Everything about this birds tells me it's a hen.


----------



## earl2229 (Jan 17, 2013)

jdkelly12 said:


> You know...it does look kinda like a drake. I don't know why I just assumed it was a hen. Thanks!



im 99.9% sure its a drake. the only way to know 100% is to get the taxidermist to sex it when he skins it. ive seen probably 20 hens that are blonde and you can tell that they are hens 100% and few drakes. but if you look at the markings on him and the normal one beside it it has the exact same markings as the normal one but blonde. people want to go by the bill alone but you cant do that with a mutant gene. the bill will be affected as well.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 17, 2013)

And I'm 99.9% sure it's a hen. Look at a picture of a normal hen, then look at this blonde bird. This bird has every characteristic of a hen...ring around the bill, ring around the eye, uniform body color (no dark/darker pigmented feathers on chest and shoulders), and lack of vermiculation in the back feathers.


----------



## earl2229 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's a hen. I sent a pic to my taxi in texas and he said it was an hen. You can tell by her brown eyes. Sorry for the confusing info and to misleading anyone and I'm sorry mr. Duck-dawg. I forgot to even look at the eyes because I was to busy looking at the bird.


----------

